# 30 Trout By Noon.....



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

Today I had Tony, Chandler and Chad. Today was Chandler's 18th B day. We started our first wade at daylight and after about an hour and only a few fish we decided to find some better water so we made a move. Our second stop was the ticket, blow ups right off the bat. They were crushing the one knocker and the soft dine was hot too. We got our 30 trout and released a couple of good ones.We made a couple more wades and picked some reds and a few more trout. We ended the day with 34 trout and 7 reds. Awesome day!

I still have some days open for this spring. Check out www.captaindereklechler.com for rates and details. Come and get'em while the gettin's good


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Reds*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Tony*

Stringer pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Chad*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*CPR*

CPR


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Website*

Sorry my website is www.captdereklechler.com


----------

